# Old homemade cookers



## cowgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Went to a friends house this weekend for a crawdad boil.
His collection of "stuff" is interesting.....

He made the old woodburner years ago and it still works like a charm. The vertical section has shelves for food too.




His burner is made from an old truck tire rim. With the pot sitting on top, the thing is close to 5' tall. 



It puts out great food though....






His wood bin......



He is an auctioneer. The "stuff" he has collected over the years is pretty amazing.


----------



## dingle (Jul 7, 2008)

Mmmmm.......crawdaddys!! Love the other "stuff" too.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 7, 2008)

The man has utilized his resources, glad you had a great time.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

DINGLE, it's fun just wandering around his place looking at all of the "stuff".
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Rich, it was a fun evening. :)


----------



## richtee (Jul 7, 2008)

I have often wondered 'bout the newspaper they pour the boil out on. Does the ink add that much flavor?


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

No, but the flies they swatted right on the table added some protein. lol
Just kiddin.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics.  I like seeing that old stuff.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Joe. :)

Here's a pic of some of my old "stuff".....
My tractor tire rim fire ring....great for camping.



And an old burner made with a piece of pipe, a burner from an old hot water heater, and rebar for legs.




This cooker has seen many calf fries, crawdad boils, turkey fries, fish fries, etc..


----------



## vlap (Jul 7, 2008)

Suddenly I am hungry!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Vlap, welcome home! Or are you still on vacation?


----------



## richtee (Jul 7, 2008)

Heh... I have had a few boils...even one out East...they ALL do that. Not the flies...the newsprint. Just strikes me as strange. I mean, what's wrong with a cotton tablecloth or something? Anyway..nice post. Classic iron there!


----------



## jocosa (Jul 7, 2008)

Where there is 'stuff' and an idea - there will be a will and a way!  Love to see old stuff used in innovative ways.


----------



## vlap (Jul 7, 2008)

2 more days of vacation!

Loving life here.. I just feel so stinkin healthy I might have to eat at Mcd's for week after I get home.


----------



## jseiber (Jul 7, 2008)

The one with the truck tire rim, brings back a few memories. On a mission trip to Jamaica a few years ago, we made "Chicken Foot Soup" on a similar setup.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Love it John!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Me too jocosa!



Rich, there has to be some kind of danger in cookin or it's no fun! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Vlap, don't give in to McD's!


----------



## packplantpath (Jul 7, 2008)

Thought you were gonna say "the doctor just removed the last one from my *^&."


We always use newspaper for oysters too.  It's all about the easy cleanup, because eatin oysters requires copious amounts of alcoholic beverages, leading to a slim chance I'm gonna be up for cleaning for 36 hrs.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Mmmmmm oysters!!


----------



## daboys (Jul 7, 2008)

We call it "stuff", my wife calls it something else!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL.......


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 7, 2008)

Went to my first crawfish boil since moved to Louisiana this year.  Man these cajuns no how to eat.  I was too buisy eaten tail and suckin the juice I didnt care about the newspaper.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Rick, lol...that sounds great!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 7, 2008)

That's some neat equipment he's built!  Always gotta like somebodies creative thinkin!  Next time ya sees him, tell him he be an honorary hillbilly!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll sure tell him Trav, he will like that.


----------



## richtee (Jul 7, 2008)

Oystahs are in a shell. A thick, heavy one... I dunno  just seems weird.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 8, 2008)

Since all the printers are using soy ink these days, the newspaper actually takes on the flavor of the boil. Considering most papers, I'm sure it's a HUGE improvement over the original content.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 8, 2008)

Mmmmm soy, so that was his secret ingredient. lol


----------



## dirtman775 (Jul 8, 2008)

now that's eatin, throw it on the table and dive right in, nice


----------



## kratzx4 (Jul 8, 2008)

good lookin boil cowgal it's been way to many years since I have partaken of a big pile of mud bugs and a cold bud


----------



## packplantpath (Jul 8, 2008)

It's made of PEEEEEPLE!!!!


----------



## soarkrebel (Jul 9, 2008)

I have an old fish cooker almost just like that one!!!


I'll have to get a picture someday!!


----------

